# Can You Order LSD Online Anywhere?



## orangebud (May 3, 2007)

i mean this would be the easiest drug to ship in the mail because it's basically a blotched piece of paper and could never be detected 

i really want to try this drug and was wondering if anyone had any info

thanks


----------



## GraF (May 3, 2007)

easy to ship?? possibly

selling ONLINE?? definatly not


----------



## BaconSquishy (May 3, 2007)

Lol good luck i wouldnt count on finding any on the web, its hard enough to find otherwise.


----------



## smkpt (May 3, 2007)

lol, that would be pretty cool other then it would probly be alot of $


----------



## orangebud (May 3, 2007)

damn that sucks 
just think of how easy it would be to send a little piece of lsd laced paper
i guess if it is legal anywhere they could sell it out to other countries


----------



## FlipAPenny (May 3, 2007)

Stay away from manufactured drugs. Stick to the bud. Go with a higher THC and ride the wave. Seriously though, there's nothing good in the long run with that manufactured crap. You will kill yourself and your personality so fast that you wouldn't even know it until it was too late.


----------



## GraF (May 4, 2007)

well thats your opinion I guess, but not everyone feels that way ya know?? I dont, and personally I would think if you didnt like LSD or any other type of man. drug, you wouldnt bother posting in a "manufactured drug" thread 

but thats just how I feel


----------



## eastlosg1 (May 4, 2007)

ao he saids Lsd nah , i stick to pure bud only but shipping it would sound easy


----------



## CCC (May 4, 2007)

if you could get lsd online i think everyone would be doing it already


----------



## imsohigh (May 5, 2007)

they do not make lsd anymore for the record.

the new shit is not as good

also lsd is a liquid and a hit is a peice of paper with a drops of lsd

im sure they could sell the bottle though

check amsterdam sites,

but if you would like to try something similar and maybe a bit easier to come accross (or not, im not sure) you should check out morning glories.
they have some of the similaritys in the affects and genetic makeup of lsd.

dont go fuckn up and ruinin your life,

just kidding,

i plan on trying some as well.


----------



## beenthere donethat (May 5, 2007)

Why would "they" stop making it, pray tell? And "who" are "they"?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

those who know know. i know who they WERE.


----------



## SHAMAN (May 5, 2007)

The price of the chem's went way up. So it just isn't worth making no more.
So I hear from people who knew people that talked to a guy that lived next door to an elf or was that a pink elephant.


----------



## entropic (May 5, 2007)

LSD is a dry-crystalline powder in its pure form. To get it on blotter paper you dissolve it in the highest proof alcohol you can find, blotter paper only holds a certain amount so the run-off just falls back in the pan, gloves are required.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 5, 2007)

look for the dude with the backpack. he's usually somewhere around peoples' park. somewhere on telegraph anyway.


----------



## muu232 (May 5, 2007)

Do you really think they don't make LSD anymore? An average hit of LSD is only like 150-200ug, thats 0.15-0.2mg per hit. But the chemicals are too expensive? 1 gram of LSD is like 5000 hits.


----------



## Garden Knowm (May 5, 2007)

LADIES and Gentleman... this thread is walking a fine LINE...

iloveyou...

closing thread --


----------

